# Waving



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi All,

We are part timers but whenever we are travelling around in any vehicle and we see a MH we always wave, our children love this even our 16 year old ;o)

Happy Waving everyone ;o)

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's becoming a dying art  . There are so many around now, that some people just don't bother waving - we always try to (not necessarily on dual carriageways & motorways)...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have and always will wave to other motorhomes, we even wave at tuggers sometimes, and BT vans, Tesco delivery vans, we just don't care :lol: :lol: 

Waving at Romahomes is the best fun as they don't seem to expect it.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello!

Numpty me cannot find the "Wave" thingy, so.

WAVE!!!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We're new to the motorhome world and to the 'Wave'. Not sure if any rules involved (hadn't realised about the dual carriageway one, no wonder we didn't get any waves back) 
As a motorhome approaches we get ready to wave and then discuss the quality of the returning wave. Was it a bored 'Oh ok suppose I better wave too seeing as you have' or a mad 'Yippee isn't this great to be out and about' wave or even a frantic ' Your whatsits about to drop off' type.
Whatever, we like to wave. Long may it continue


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

No "rules" at all - just wave away...........


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jodi1 said:


> We're new to the motorhome world and to the 'Wave'. Not sure if any rules involved (hadn't realised about the dual carriageway one, no wonder we didn't get any waves back)
> As a motorhome approaches we get ready to wave and then discuss the quality of the returning wave. Was it a bored 'Oh ok suppose I better wave too seeing as you have' or a mad 'Yippee isn't this great to be out and about' wave or even a frantic ' Your whatsits about to drop off' type.
> Whatever, we like to wave. Long may it continue


Just don't expect all those enthusiastic wavers you meet on your travels to automatically pass the pleasantries of the day with you when you are pitched next to them on a site or at a rally [except MHF ones]. 
Perhaps it only happens to me :?


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

When we had out Autotrail Cherekee we waved and everyone waved back but now we have the Aotosleeper Clubman and we look a lot smaller (at least I think thats the reason) and since we have had her in end of May and travelled 2,000 miles no one waves back.
We have travelled m25 A3 M27 A27 A303 M26 M2 A2 and nobody will wave back I will give up soon and just wait until I get to Rallies and wave to my Cyber Friends.    :smilecolros: [-X :blob5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Mavis I will :wave: and if your on the M5 I will :wave: as you pass my house


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

locovan said:


> When we had out Autotrail Cherekee we waved and everyone waved back but now we have the Aotosleeper Clubman and we look a lot smaller (at least I think thats the reason) and since we have had her in end of May and travelled 2,000 miles no one waves back.
> We have travelled m25 A3 M27 A27 A303 M26 M2 A2 and nobody will wave back I will give up soon and just wait until I get to Rallies and wave to my Cyber Friends.


Hi Mavis

Come up the M6 or M61 and we will wave to you.

But just in case you dont heres one to two to be going on with :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2:

Oh and just as an aside HWMBO goes every year on a lads :lol: :lol: golf trip. Each person on the golf trip has a nickname.

The vice captain of our local club joined the trip and they nicknamed him Tubby - i.e. captain to be.

His daughter was very jealous and demanded a nickname. So they gave her the name of Dot (Daughter of tubby). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

:wave: 


Pete and Di


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

Oops - sorry - got carried away with the waving!


Di


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We have and always will wave to other motorhomes, we even wave at tuggers sometimes, and BT vans, Tesco delivery vans, we just don't care :lol: :lol:
> 
> Waving at Romahomes is the best fun as they don't seem to expect it.


and horse box's, then you realize what it is and your hand goes up higher and you pretend to wipe an imaginary fly off your head to stop the wife giving you some funny looks !!


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

It's when you wave at a motorhome, and then realise you are walking along the street! That's embarassing.


----------



## dickie9587 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like to wave at motorhomes from my motorbike, but I think it confuses people............ :roll:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Just travelled last week to North Wales, and I was absolutely disgruntled at the lack of waving from fellow motorhome owners.
I did continue to wave, and unfortunately I did miss one, as I was negotiating a roundabout, so sorry if that was one of you on this site, but have to say that on the M5 and M6 there was no response whatsoever, although I put this down to the amount of traffic, which does make it a little difficult. Regardless of lack of response, I will continue to wave

Jenny


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Autotrail'ers do not wave. Most others including a lot of foreign motorhomes do.
Back from a nice week near Oban and on the return journey (250 Miles) nearly every motorhome'er waved, except Autotrail'ers who looked the other way.
Is it because they feel superior and do not want to wave at 'common' motorhomes.

Martin, I wave at all motorhomes !.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a lie gm6


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > We're new to the motorhome world and to the 'Wave'. Not sure if any rules involved (hadn't realised about the dual carriageway one, no wonder we didn't get any waves back)
> ...


Oh so very true Ray :roll:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

gm6vxb said:


> Autotrail'ers do not wave.


Rubbish


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

I only commented on what I saw. Even my wife has commented
'it's an Autotrail' after we have waved and they have not.
Maybe it is a Scottish thing, narrow roads, scarred to take hands off the steering wheel, but there is a passenger who could wave, unless they are using hands to brace themselves.

I will take note of who waves and who does not this weekend. 

Martin.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I have never understood whether one should wave to foreigners.
Granted, some of them respond in a reasonably friendly manner; but although one doesn't wish to be stuffy, surely it doesn't do to encourage them too much ?
Perhaps a nod would be more apposite.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Wave at those with the same make or same motorhome as yourself OR in those in the same groups... ie Motorhome forum etc.

SO for example Hrymers on the motorhome forum would wave at Hymers and motorhome forum group.

This way it becomes reasonable.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a smartcar so I wave to them, not all wave back, I have a vw camper, I wave to them, not all wave back and of course the motorhome, I wave to motorhomes and not all wave back. Like Mavis I am going to carry on waving whether they wave back or not.

My husband was going over a bridge the other day in his truck and a motorhome was coming the other way. Mavis will know the bridge, Cobblers bridge in Herne Bay.

The MH was on a test run from a firm who sells MH to disabled people, the wheelchair ramp had not gone back in fully and my husband was waving to the man to tell him to stop. The man waved back eagerly until he heard the crunch and apparently he took most of the side of the lovely new MH out. I hope it was the salesman and not the new buyer. poor man
Ooppsss

Jakki


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Been up to Wick for a meet up with some friends, round trip of nearly 400 miles.
Many motorhomes on the roads and I waved at all except perhaps one or two.
So who waved back out of a total of around twenty or more motorhomes?.
Various motorhomes of different makes, nearly all, a couple even flashed their lights to attract attention.
Foreign motorhomes quite a few which was a suprise.

Autotrails, ONE, and I saw eight in total on the road.

I rest my case, so after this lack of waving from Autotrails, from previous posts, 'thats a lie GM6' and from another 'rubbish', I must be lieing and telling total rubbish.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

We wave at any Motorhome we see, Some wave back and some dont, we usually give a flash of headlights first though.
Mick n Kat


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that waving is a pointless anachronism. It started when motor-homes were rare and I suppose that people felt some kinship with their fellow pioneers.

Now however, we're ten a penny and I can see no sensible reason for it. Although I don't wave I'll be the first to stop if you're in trouble and need help. Helping people when it really matters is much more important than the Pavlov's dog empty gesture of gesticulating at someone across six lanes of motorway.

There's also the safety element. I've seen people so determined to wave that they do it when negotiating roundabouts and when turning right or left.

I've no doubt that I'll be branded a miserable bugger but I can assure you that I'm not. On a site or aire I'll be keen to engage you in conversation and usually end up with someone in my 'van or us in yours having a glass of wine. What I won't do is wave at you as I just cannot see the point!

When I ask people if they waved when they were tuggers not one has said that they did. So why do they do it when they buy a motor-home? Just because everyone else does is why! Thankfully though, everyone else isn't doing it any more and every year that passes sees fewer people waving, as they work out that it's pointless.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

We were in VW yesterday and another VW coming the other way was waving and flashing his lights in a such frenzied manner that we thought our wheel was falling off or something was wrong with the van. poor chap must have been fed up of no one waving to him that he thought he would frighten us into it ha ha.

Jakki


----------

